
Get used to failure - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2018/12/31/get-used-to-failure/
======
ohiovr
Great work is rarely easy.

~~~
mooreds
Is it _ever_ easy? I can't think of any instance.

~~~
ohiovr
Maybe the beginning can be great like observing mold failing to grow in part
of a Petri dish. But the greatness comes after that.

